# تصريح وكيل إمارة المنطقة الشرقية



## وئام للرعاية الأسرية (3 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## وئام للرعاية الأسرية (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: تصريح وكيل إمارة المنطقة الشرقية*

[align=center][align=center]نشكركم على المرور ،ونسعد بتواصلكم معنا عبر :

موقعنا على الإنترنت / وئام | جمعية وئام

فيس بوك/ â€«ظˆط¦ط§ظ… ط±ط¹ط§ظٹط© ط£ط³ط±ظٹط© | Facebookâ€¬

تويتر/ Twitter

يوتيوب/ weamorg's Channel - YouTube

فلكر Flickr: وئام..رعاية أسرية's Photostream
[/align][/align]


----------

